# How do you make dog rest with injured leg



## 777luckys (Feb 22, 2009)

Our dog has injured leg; vet says to rest her for 4 weeks. Apart from leaving her inside her crate how do you make her not running around like a mad man because she has too much energy


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Crates, and also by blocking off certain parts of the room. Those exercise pens (x-pen)are really helpful: http://shop.ebay.com/items/dog%20exercise%20pen?_dmd=1&_sop=12 
I have a 2 foot tall x-pen and a 4 foot tall x-pen, and I use those more often when my dogs are confined than the crate.

I would also make sure that you aren't feeding a food that has corn in it, as many dogs tend to be more hyper on those types of food.

Hope the injury isn't too bad.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I also put a traffic lead (1' leash) on Dante in the house so I could easily stop him if he got going.

Hope your dog's ok!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Leash walks everywhere, including outside to go potty. When she's in the house and not in a crate, tether her with a leash to heavy furniture (or to you). This way, she's not locked up 24/7, but she can't move around very much.

Be sure also that you don't have any toys around that might make her want to play. If you have other dogs, exercise them A LOT outside (until they're wiped out and ready to pass out), so they don't encourage your dog to play. 

Also, your attitude makes a difference. If you're apologetic and feeling sorry for her, that may make her a little anxious, which gives her more energy. Whenever you interact with her, put yourself in a calm place -- think Zen -- so that she'll stay nice and calm. Soft voices, slow movement -- that sort of thing. 

If your dog is way too energetic and could seriously risk re-injuring herself despite your best efforts, you can ask your vet for a sedative. I don't like sedating my dogs -- ever --  but there are times when it's necessary if you can't control her behavior.


----------



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

good luck! When Zonya sliced up her leg a few weeks ago they gave her 16 stitches and said 10 days of NO activity other than walking outside to potty and back. Lets just say by day two she was bouncing like a crazy dog all over the apartment...the injury didn't seem to phase her. I think a sedative would have been the only way to calm her down. But then she has an energy level of a 15 or so on a scale of 1 to 10 so any normal dog should be ok if you just leash them indoors and let them lay around by you... get some good chew toys, rawhides and stuff to keep her busy


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Been there done it with a 6 mos old super hyper pup (Our crazy Jax) post her elbow surgery. Imagine 6 weeks of strictly limited activity for a shep pup











> Quote: Leash walks everywhere, including outside to go potty. When she's in the house and not in a crate, tether her with a leash to heavy furniture (or to you). This way, she's not locked up 24/7, but she can't move around very much.


I also agree with the X pen idea. 

I also tried lots of non-jumping around/hyper activities to keep her busy....RMB's, kongs stuffed with frozen yogurt and treats etc. Good luck, it isn't easy but it is do-able.


----------



## cmoyer (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice 3K9Mom. We have a GSD who has had an injured paw since she was about two years. It occasionally opens back up (it's on her back paw) and when it does we have to put a cone on her head and TRY to keep her quiet. Even at 8 years old she has puppy-like energy. I leash walk her as much as her foot will tolerate and work on obedience commands and "hide the treat" game. Nothing really tires her out though. Nice to know I'm not alone in this. GSD's are just too energetic!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Fritz (2) had been off again on again limping for weeks. The vet said no xrays til complete inactivity for 6 weeks. I had no idea how to take this very active dog down to inactivity,and I didn't. I completely withdrew outside ball play and dog play but I continued both off leash and on leash walks. I shortened the walks considerably but I increased the frequency. I'd go to the park and sit on a bench and let him wander and sniff. After 5 weeks the limp was gone and it's now been 4 months limp free and he's back to running,swimming and playing at full tilt. I'd greatly modify his activity level but I feel that dogs simply need to get away from the house/yard,even if it's just to occupy his senses.


----------

